# Changing bank address



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

Just got the attached from NatWest that I need to have a bank here sign, so that my address can be changed.

What is "relationship managed"?

Please don't say it's "married"; the political correctness would blow my mind.

And what or who, is my SCC?

And will the bank be familiar with this procedure and how much will it likely cost?

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

BTW - my personal UK account is with NatWest and my Portuguese account is with Santander Totta.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

The thumbnail you posted is for NatWest bank staff to complete, not you UGH Santander Totta


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

canoeman said:


> The thumbnail you posted is for NatWest bank staff to complete, not you UGH Santander Totta


Sorry, the attached one is the letter.

So the questions are, a) are the banks familiar with this? and b) how much is it likely to cost?

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If you have telephone banking enabled you can get round the stupidity of UK Banks by using this service, it works with Lloyds, if not you'll find it impossible or might need to have your ID authenticated in Portugal, Notarized etc,but check they would accept that before you enter into the cost, it might be a bit easier as you have UK Embassy on your doorstep but their fees are steep.


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

Well two bits of good news 

The bank did it in a couple of minutes and have a special stamp (verified copy).

They didn't charge me.


----------

